# I wish we all had a dp sponsor or mentor



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

I think one of the biggest shames of this forum is that the mass majority of the 17 thousand odd members that have joined, I can only think of 1 who is completely recovered that is here to offer support to everyone else. That is truly tragic.

I have been incredibly fortunate to meet someone in real life who had and recovered from dp. I met her right at the beginning, after posting for prayer on my pastor's facebook. She sent me an email and told me that she had dp and had recovered and has been someone I've looked up to ever since. I cannot tell you how much hope having her as an example has given me. To not only see someone who got better but to have them there to vent at, ask questions of, etc.

I wish that we all could have that. I think it would make such a difference.

I did want to share the excitement over something she said to me recently. Every few months I email her to kind of check in and ask her questions about my specific point in recovery. I, honestly, have been recovering for longer than I had bad dp. It was about 8 months of hell and now 9 months of slooooooow recovery. So I email her and say "hey can you remember being at this place and how did you cope and how long did it take before you got better?" I know that it's dangerous to set a time limit on recovery and I'm trying to avoid doing that but at the same time, I need all of the hope I can get. So I describe where I am and she said she clearly remembers being at this point and, for her, it was another 4 to 6 months before she felt almost completely back to normal. I can't even tell you the joy and excitement that this possibility gave me. It is so incredible to think that I too could be recovered in 6 months. It seems completely possible to me and was just so uplifting for me to hear.

I guess, it's like I said, having someone who's recovered to turn to gives so much hope and I wish we had more of that to go around.


----------



## 938721 (Nov 19, 2010)

I am a dp sponsor.


----------



## ValleyGirl (Nov 10, 2017)

938721 said:


> I am a dp sponsor.


 You're recovered? That is great


----------



## 938721 (Nov 19, 2010)

no, im not recovered, but im a dam good sponser.


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

I thought quite a few people have recovered here?


----------



## Fluke93 (Nov 2, 2010)

nvm lol i was half asleep


----------



## Angel_heaven (Jun 1, 2010)

ustabetinyfairypeople said:


> I think one of the biggest shames of this forum is that the mass majority of the 17 thousand odd members that have joined, I can only think of 1 who is completely recovered that is here to offer support to everyone else. That is truly tragic.
> 
> I have been incredibly fortunate to meet someone in real life who had and recovered from dp. I met her right at the beginning, after posting for prayer on my pastor's facebook. She sent me an email and told me that she had dp and had recovered and has been someone I've looked up to ever since. I cannot tell you how much hope having her as an example has given me. To not only see someone who got better but to have them there to vent at, ask questions of, etc.
> 
> ...


Thank God for TommyGunz he is definetly my mentor and sponser


----------



## Tommygunz (Sep 7, 2009)

Angel_heaven said:


> Thank God for TommyGunz he is definetly my mentor and sponser


Awww, thanks Angel. Glad to be here for you.


----------



## joewolf (Dec 28, 2010)

I, honestly, the recovery was more than I had bad dp. It was about 8 months of hell and now 9 months of recovery sloow. So I email him and say &quot;hey do you remember being there and what you did and how long did it take before you get more


----------



## radiocure (Nov 25, 2009)

I am recovered and a "sponsor" for my younger friend in real life.


----------



## peterdell (Feb 3, 2011)

People come into our lives for a reason, a season or a lifetime. Your dreams are telling the reason for the season and his mentor in his life and is nearing completion fulfulled. Be thankful for the time spent together, but to say farewell to peace and it is time for you two to go.


----------



## Z-Ron (Nov 25, 2010)

I am a recovered DR/DP sufferer. I helped bring my cousin out of her depersonalization and existential crisis. Five months later, she tells me that she now feels 100% recovered. She went from being bedridden and hopeless, to being cheerful and productive... Words cannot describe how great that made me feel.

When I finally conquered my DR/DP, I felt this strong urge to come back to these forums and help others overcome it. Nobody should have to go through this, but mark my words, it IS temporary. It can be overcome. I did it, so can you.

Best of luck.


----------

